# GRAVE DIGGING boo!



## DIG'EM (Jan 24, 2001)

Idig greaves and have for about 5 years. never had to do this though. Icharge $275.00 for a regular grave $150.00 for a baby grave , and $75.00 for a cremation. My question is i have to move a grave,but need to be fair. The job details are make wooden box for remains, dig up remains, dig new hole for remains, then cover up both graves.Ifigured i would charge $100.00 for each grave ,and $50.00 for the box. what do you think?


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

I'm having a hard time getting past the imagery of what has to be done. But by your own info, I'd charge more than the regular price for the digging up (I quiver even saying that), because you have to be more careful I'd imagine, and then regular price for the new grave, and $50 is way too cheap on the box. But a minimum total of $650.

Do you have to have a priest or someone be there to dig someone up? To say prayers or something? Seems like sacrilege. Do you handle the remains? Man, I can't even think about what I'd charge for that


----------



## steveair (Feb 24, 2000)

Hello,

don't forget to factor in the cost of a few 30 gallon garbage bags to relocate the body in!

Of all the posts I've seen here, this is definitely the most 'UNIQUE' I have heard. 

If it were me, I can't imagine what I would charge. It would be A LOT though. Wonder if they have any pre-determined rates per hour in Mean's for reloaction human body remains.

Now, do you get to keep any jewerly you find? 

Just kidding.

steveair


----------



## DIG'EM (Jan 24, 2001)

Its not as bad as you think . Istill dont want to move one .When i bury one its not bad because there is no body. There is no preist at this$650.00 is way too much the family cant afford that


----------



## Stonehenge (Feb 11, 2000)

Does it have to be moved?

You mention $650 is more than the family can afford. I guess part of this will depend on how well you know the family and what you're willing to do for them. $650 sounds more than fair.

Maybe you could just do the digging, and they'd do the rest.

The willies factor is high enough that it'd take a lot more than $650 for me to touch that project.

Can the church or cemetary offer assistance?

[Edited by Stonehenge on 02-22-2001 at 08:20 AM]


----------



## SCL (Jul 27, 2000)

EEEEAAAAAHHHHHHHH!( The sound of the willies going up my back) I think we've got the makings of a new forum here.


----------



## DIG'EM (Jan 24, 2001)

I think I know what I'm going to charge .Since I charge $150.00 for a baby grave then I my charge is going to be $300.00 even . It will take me only 3 hours to do all that.


----------



## lx665 (Jan 26, 2001)

What size machine do dig graves with?


----------



## concrete man (Feb 18, 2001)

*GRAVE DIGGING boo*

Hey grave digger. I thought you were going to charge 200.00 for the baby grave and 400.00 for the other?? I know what you mean about the willies. It doesn't sound like a job I want to do. I guess it is no worse then when we were digging to put up a wall at a cemetery and out rooled an armbone from a grave that had been lost over the years. They thought it was up the hill further. That was pretty creeping. I'll see you later!!! Concrete rulz!! WHAZ UUUUUUUP!!!!!!


----------



## DIG'EM (Jan 24, 2001)

Iuse a bobcat 773 .It is 46 hp.I have a backhoe attachment,with 12,18,and24in buckets.Ialso have other attachments.I dig about 50 graves a year, at $275.00 a pop.Ionly spend about 3 hrs on a grave,from digging to filling it in.My work is quiet no one around to bother me.It is not bad work and it makes money.Ialso build houses and remodeling. The gravedigging has paid for the machine and put money in my pocket.which is a winning situation!!!!!!


----------



## yorkpaddy (Jan 31, 2001)

i'm interested in getting some gravedigging work. My boss has a bobcat mini excavator that just sits a lot. it doesn't seem like it be that difficult. especially with the mini, since I wouldn't have to repostition to dig a square hole. I'm looking to get experience on the machine. 

would you let a beginner dig a grave?

how do you sell it to the cemeteries?

I would think most of them have established contracts, or their own equipment.

so far as the willies, it wouldn't really bother me.


----------



## DIGEM (Mar 2, 2001)

*GRAVEDIGGING*

Would I let a beginner dig a grave? yes, a grave needs to be 3 ft wide,8 ft long,and 5 ft deep. Acemetary can pay you and control the job done there,where if they let anyone dig there you cannot control the job.They all pay someone to dig, i dig about 50 graves a year can make about $15 to $20000.00 a year.


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

We lease a skidsteer, and I was just wondering if because we have several planter maintenace contracts(which include mowing) for clients pertaining to cemetary plots if we may have our foot in the door for a possible add-on service. Since the local cemetaries are quite familiar with our trucks and the specialized service we provide to our clients, I was just curious. I also have a colleague who works for the local burial vault company.

Kris


----------



## DIGEM (Mar 2, 2001)

Hey kutnkru yeah if you already do the mowing see when the contract is up on the gravedigging. the chance is if you do a good job mowing then you could have a good chance.How is their job bad or good?DO THEY LEAVE THE DIRT NEXT TO THE GRAVE DURING THE FUNNERAL?Idont ,Ihaul the dirt off then after the funneral is over i haul it back in,it dont take any longer but looks a whole lot better......


----------



## kutnkru (Jan 3, 2001)

*soil gets tarped for funerals*

I was just curious if you are hauling this away - Wont they bark about ruts during those times of year when the ground is softer, or are you able to avoid this using a 1 ton dump???

Thanks for the help.
Kris


----------



## DIGEM (Mar 2, 2001)

Sometimes i do leave ruts but they are few and not bad . i live in the communities that these cemetarys are in i know these people but i like to do it this way and i always fix anything i tear up .


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

One thing about graves, people are dying to get in one.


----------



## theleven (Jan 8, 2001)

wow


----------

